# North Brothers "Yankee" 1530A Question



## CarterR (Nov 15, 2012)

First time posting on LJ's. I recently acquired a North Brothers "Yankee" 1530A on craigslist. After reading many blogs and my growing interest in hand tools I was curious to see why so many other hand toll enthusiast love this drill. After receiving it and using it, I understand. It is super smooth and the double ratcheting feature is cool.

My question is, has anyone seen one in bronze like mine? After looking online I cannot find information pertaining to my specific model.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Likely WWII production - "YANKEE" tools were not plated in order to conserve nickel which was a war-essential commodity. I have owned "YANKEE" ratchet screwdrivers of wartime manufacture with the same finish.

http://jp29.org/wwnbyankee.htm

James


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

I would have to agree with Jamesicus, I also have a couple war time Yankee screw drivers, one of them being a North Bros and it also has the bronze finish.. It could also be that some one went a little crazy with the sand paper.. most of the pieces were coated bronze to begin with.. all though that one looks to good to be done that way.. I know that just hand wear on some pieces with show the bronze through the nickle coating..
Either way you have a very nice egg beater, use it, enjoy it, and remember that its been doing its job for a long time.. Papa


----------

